# Ridley Frame ID



## WoodDB (Jun 3, 2009)

I recently picked up a used Ridley frame and was hoping someone could tell me the year and modal number so I can get the spec's.










This is what I do know:

4ZA Fenix Fork 
Decals with following info: HET 7000 Alloy, Hydro Formed Tube, Sharp Edge Design.

I've sent an email to Ridley w/ the serial number but haven't received any response. 

Any guesses?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

2006 Ridley Aedon

Unfortunately, this is the closest to a spec sheet I have been able to find so far - http://www.theped.com/viewbike.asp?BikeID=158&catid=7&subcat_id=24


----------



## WoodDB (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks, that saved me a bunch of time

cheers!


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

no prob


----------

